# what's the benchmark on auditor salaries



## Keitha L Scheib (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone know what an auditor normally makes for salary for an 18 physician practice for audits and education of the doctors?


----------



## rthames052006 (May 18, 2009)

Keitha L Scheib said:


> Does anyone know what an auditor normally makes for salary for an 18 physician practice for audits and education of the doctors?



Have you checked the salary survey by AAPC, that would give you a good starting point for your area.


----------



## sdeaton (May 19, 2009)

Keitha L Scheib said:


> Does anyone know what an auditor normally makes for salary for an 18 physician practice for audits and education of the doctors?



Try http://www.salary.com/

There are several others, some charge and some don't.  This one is free.


----------



## Keitha L Scheib (May 19, 2009)

*Medical Auditor*

Thank you for the ideas on where to look. Both give me a good idea of where the salary should start. Thanks for responding.


----------

